# Mirrors Portugueses

## X73

 Mod: Caso queira informações sobre mirrors de Gentoo em Portugal é favor seguir para o ultimo post nesta Thread, ass: HumpBack

Bem pessoal, ainda bem que o lynx e o ircii existem no cd de instalacao senao estava a apanhar uma bruta seca agora...

Ontem mandei um mail para ver se consigo arranjar mirror rsync e de distfiles no tux.cprm.net , brutalmente rapido...

Enfim, a minha ideia e criar mirrors portugueses suficientes para as pessoas nao se preocuparem nem terem medo de instalar o gentoo...

Ontem falei com um rapaz que tinha deixado de usar Gentoo porque tinha muito que configurar... A meu ver, com a ajuda online, isto nem custa nada (tou a falar mas ainda so tou a compilar o glibc eheh).

Ja publicitei o canal gentoo-pt a uns utilizadores, ex-utilizadores e provaveis futuros utilizadores... no entanto uma ou outra pessoa dizem que nao gostam de estar no canal...

Do ambiente nao e de certeza, animado quando ha pessoal online... de resto quando esta tudo away e chato  :Sad: 

Ja estou a empatar muito tempo, mas acho que vou fazer uma duzia de posts hoje enquanto isto compila.. ehehe

Adios  :Smile: 

----------

## darktux

Os mirrors davam muito jeito pelo menos para o ppl da netrabo (IMHO), embora eu n seja um deles, conheço ppl a quem isso daria jeito.

----------

## RoadRunner

Existem dois mirros actualmente. Pelo menos que eu tenha conhecimento. Um está em Coimbra e o outro está em Évora. O de Évora é super rápido e está bastante actualizado. Dificilmente tenho que ir sacar algo a outro lado. Para quem não os sabe, aqui ficam os url's:

Coimbra:

http://ftp.co.it.pt/files/pub/gentoo/

Évora:

http://ftp.uevora.pt/gentoo

O que faz falta é mesmo um mirror de rsync. Não que isso consuma muito, em média deve ser 1Mb, dependendo do numero de actualizações, mas sempre é qualquer coisita.

Em relação ao canal, sim, pouco se fala. mas também pouco se pergunta. muita gente aparece lá e fica idle, nem um bom dia nem nada. Muitas vezes dou lá um salto e digo bo mdia e nada. Assim é complicado. Nos ultimos tempos quando o canal está mais activo é quando  eu tou á conversa com o hump, 90% das vezes nem tem nada a ver com gentoo, ou quando aparece alguém do brasil a pedir ajuda.

----------

## pilla

Nos precisamos de um mirror no Brasil tambem, acho que nao tem nenhum por la. Por enquanto, estou morando nos EUA, mas vai fazer falta quando eu voltar pro Brasil em fevereiro  :Cool:  Na medida em que a base de usuarios crescer por la (e eu espero que cresca), isso vai ser um problema....

Nos temos mirrors de outras distribuicoes, como Debian, Conectiva, mas ate onde eu sei nenhum de Gentoo.

----------

## X73

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Para quem não os sabe, aqui ficam os url's:
> 
> Coimbra:
> 
> http://ftp.co.it.pt/files/pub/gentoo/
> ...

 

Exactamente o que queria fazer, mas tive que por mais umas coisas a compilar... e depois voltou a falhar a luz... e eu com o gentoo ainda por instalar!

Ainda nao recebi o mail de resposta para mirroring...

Se conhecerem pessoal dentro de universidades, ou o proprio mail de contacto de universidades aqui em portugal, listem aqui para eu escrever um texto como cá sei  :Razz: 

bem, la vou eu ver se nao me faz confusao do stage3 outra vez...

----------

## X73

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Nos precisamos de um mirror no Brasil tambem, acho que nao tem nenhum por la. Por enquanto, estou morando nos EUA, mas vai fazer falta quando eu voltar pro Brasil em fevereiro  Na medida em que a base de usuarios crescer por la (e eu espero que cresca), isso vai ser um problema....
> 
> Nos temos mirrors de outras distribuicoes, como Debian, Conectiva, mas ate onde eu sei nenhum de Gentoo.

 

Conheco um admin de uma linha 155mbits aí no brasil (e outras de 10mbits) , mas a maquina que tem a linha está em windows... e dava jeito tar em linux (se ajudares com o hardening em segurança da maquina, e na instalação) tens umas regalias, e arranjas mirroring lá... 

Depois falamos melhor...

----------

## pilla

Interessante.... tem outro brasileiro, o fghellar (perdao pelos typos) que tambem pode se interessar. Eu nao tenho experiencia no assunto. Quantos MB um mirror do gentoo ocuparia mais ou menos?

 *X73 wrote:*   

>  *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   Nos precisamos de um mirror no Brasil tambem, acho que nao tem nenhum por la. Por enquanto, estou morando nos EUA, mas vai fazer falta quando eu voltar pro Brasil em fevereiro  Na medida em que a base de usuarios crescer por la (e eu espero que cresca), isso vai ser um problema....
> 
> Nos temos mirrors de outras distribuicoes, como Debian, Conectiva, mas ate onde eu sei nenhum de Gentoo. 
> 
> Conheco um admin de uma linha 155mbits aí no brasil (e outras de 10mbits) , mas a maquina que tem a linha está em windows... e dava jeito tar em linux (se ajudares com o hardening em segurança da maquina, e na instalação) tens umas regalias, e arranjas mirroring lá... 
> ...

 

----------

## fghellar

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Quantos MB um mirror do gentoo ocuparia mais ou menos?

 

Algo próximo a 10GB, por enquanto.

----------

## X73

Recebi um mail do admin do tux.cprm.net , ele quer saber quanto ocupam as distfiles, a pena é que a maquina não está preparada para rsync diz ele  :Sad: 

15gb pelo que o HumpBack ontem me disse no nosso canal irc!

Vou mandar o mail já de seguida!

Abraços!

----------

## davidsb

Vivas pessoal!

Alguem tem conhecimento de mais algum mirror?

O de Coimbra e de Évora nunca estão com os ultimos updates, acabo sempre por ir buscar coisas ao estrangeiro...  :Sad: 

----------

## meetra

não sei pk... mas a uevora.pt deixou de ter mirror do gentoo.

não sei se é temporário se é definitivo, mas agora rsync/ebuilds/distfiles só lah fora   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## humpback

Não sei se é temporário ou definitivo. 

Mas alguma coisa se passa pois o proprio aquivo so esta acessivel por http e nao por ftp. Por isso alguma coisa deve estar mal.

----------

## RoadRunner

De facto também só agora reparei que a uevora desapareceu. 

No entanto continuamos a ter a co.it.pt:

http://mirror.co.it.pt/files/pub/gentoo/distfiles/

Vou mandar um mail para a uevora para tentar averiguar se é definitivo.

----------

## zepar

continuamos a ter? axo q n vistes bem

----------

## RoadRunner

Ainda agora confirmei, e as distfiles estão lá.

----------

## RoadRunner

 *davidsb wrote:*   

> O de Coimbra e de Évora nunca estão com os ultimos updates, acabo sempre por ir buscar coisas ao estrangeiro... 

 

Tanto o mirror da Coimbra como o de Évora são actualizados pelo mirror da ibiblio.org. O de Coimbra acho que é actualizado diariamente por volda da meia noite, o de Évora não sei. Portanto se não ouver na ibiblio, não há nos nossos mirrors e tens que ir sacar aos sites dos respectivos projectos.

Já existem algumas queixas a esse respeito, visto que o ibiblio.org é o mirror oficial de gentoo, todas as ebuilds deviam ser acompanhadas do upload das respectivas sources para o ibiblio, o que nem sempre acontece.

Em ultimo caso façam como eu e o hump, pergunto sempre se ele já sacou e se sim, saco de casa dele e vice versa. Apareçam no irc, que a malta tem sempre alguma largura de banda para partilhar.

----------

## zepar

Mas axo q n está actualizado

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva,

Pergunto-me qual é o processo utilizado na ibiblio para actualizar os mirrors. Será por rsync?

Pergunto isto, porque posso pensar em talvez, e este é um talvez muito inseguro, em montar um mirror para os distfiles e para o portage. Isso claro, apenas com acesso a IPs nacionais.

Sei que é necessário um ip fixo, e isso consigo arranjar.

Não era o datashark que se estava a encarregar dos mirrors?

Cumprimentos a todos,

Ricardo Cordeiro

----------

## zepar

segundo :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9849&highlight=ibiblio+mirror

essa informaçao pode ser encontrada aki:

http://www.ibiblio.org/ibibliofaq.shtml

Boa sorte 

 :Smile: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Obrigado. Vou dar uma vista de olhos.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro

----------

## humpback

Eu tinha em casa um mirror do ftp da uevora da parte de gentoo (das distfiles e das releases que me interessavam).

Eu sava o fmirror para isto. Muito simples e bastante poderoso (nada como o mirror.pl  :Smile:  ).

----------

## PT_LAmb

Por acaso estou a ir buscar directamente a distro completa apartir da Ibiblio, e estou a utilizar o modulo de rsync gentoo que eles fornecem, sempre é melhor que o mirror.pl que já data de 1998.

Vamos é a ver se consigo por o mirror disponível para toda a gente.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## gotcha

Boas,

O contacto da univ. de Évora para esse efeito é o helpdesk@sc.uevora.pt .

Eu e outro colega já mandamos um mail a saber o que se passa mas ainda não obtivemos resposta. Tanto quanto parece estão a montar um rsync experimental também, talvez para substituir o antigo mirror.

Quando souber mais alguma coisa ponho aqui..

Fiquem bem,

----------

## RoadRunner

Recebi hoje a resposta da Universidade de Évora em relação ao mirror de gentoo. aqui fica:

 *Quote:*   

> Boas.
> 
>  O mirror do gentoo foi retirado por questões de alojamento (que era
> 
> escasso na máquina). Até termos novo material para se poder realizar o
> ...

 

----------

## TAF

Ja agora, não contem a ninguém, mas o tal servidor de coimbra é na verdade em Lisboa , mas precisamente no Instituto Superior Técnico.

----------

## RoadRunner

Tens a certeza disso? é que era capaz de jurar a pés juntos que isso é cá em coimbra. Aliás, acabei de fazer um traceroute e vai parar ao pólo 2. Como é que verificaste que é no IST?

----------

## humpback

```
humpback@blumen humpback $ traceroute ftp.co.it.pt

traceroute to ftp.co.it.pt (193.136.94.99), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  www.casa2.pt (192.168.0.1)  0.508 ms  0.904 ms  0.248 ms

 2  * * *

 3  fe-0-0.cr03co01.netcabo.net (212.113.172.78)  440.695 ms  441.449 ms  466.909 ms

 4  212.113.160.101 (212.113.160.101)  393.467 ms  720.976 ms  4109.689 ms

 5  ge-1-1.br01pc04.netcabo.net (212.113.161.222)  681.521 ms  470.934 ms  590.446 ms

 6  213.13.138.249 (213.13.138.249)  438.219 ms *  1769.745 ms

 7  213.13.135.82 (213.13.135.82)  4011.287 ms  318.002 ms  479.401 ms

 8  213.13.135.138 (213.13.135.138)  359.141 ms  842.693 ms  1867.559 ms

 9  rccn.telepac.net (194.65.12.158)  2126.516 ms  772.534 ms *

10  GIGAPIX.rccn.net (193.136.250.10)  987.537 ms  653.619 ms  299.579 ms

11  ROUTER7.FE0-0.2.Lisboa.fccn.pt (193.137.0.19)  217.087 ms  450.871 ms  257.484 ms

12  ROUTER18.ATM3-0.3.Coimbra.fccn.pt (193.136.1.42)  1074.600 ms  477.498 ms  694.658 ms

13  UC.Coimbra.fccn.pt (193.136.1.98)  1184.502 ms  611.859 ms  3658.210 ms

14  uc-gate-psh.uc.pt (193.136.203.17)  4761.741 ms  191.295 ms  319.089 ms

15  bb1-1.uc.pt (193.136.203.93)  376.766 ms  493.247 ms  221.402 ms

16  193.136.203.164 (193.136.203.164)  299.267 ms  621.311 ms  509.537 ms

17  gtit-PoloII.uc.pt (193.136.203.134)  425.239 ms  279.389 ms  221.322 ms

18  ftp.co.it.pt (193.136.94.99)  571.812 ms *  1442.501 ms

```

Nos protemos que não contamos a ninguem que o servidor é no IST e não na UC.

Principalmente porque eu ja estive junto ao servidor... e estava em Lisbo^H^H^H^H^H Coimbra.

Agora a sério... Convem ter o MINIMO de informação antes de se fazer deste tipo de afirmações... 

É possivel que possa vir a existir um mirror no IST mas neste momento népias.

----------

## Nestum

Pessoal, quanto ao mirror da uevora, também recebi a mesma resposta de que o problema era o de alojamento.

Soluções:

1) Fazemos uma vaquinha e compramos um disco para meter na maquina  :Smile: 

2) O NEEI (nucleo de estudante de eng informatica) da uevora tem uma maquina propria onde se pode colocar o mirror do gentoo. Não sei se temos espaço em disco para as distfiles mas podemos sempre contar com a vaquinha =)

É preciso é força de vontade e vontade de fazer força!

O que é que voçês acham?

----------

## davidsb

eu posso abdicar de umas cervejinhas e dar uns trocos para o disco, mas serah que nao existem maneiras de ter patriocinios e fazer dinheiro para comprar um disco? ou falar com alguma empresa, ficam com publicidade numa possivel pagina que fizesse mirror ao gentoo em .pt

nao tenho conhecimento de como eh que essas coisas funcionam....

alguem q saiba como eh isso, de ideias!

----------

## darktux

A netvisão faz mirror de vários sites de 'nosso' interesse (até do qmail!).

A pluricanal tb faz mirror de outros tantos...

Quem sabe.....   :Wink: 

----------

## TAF

 *humpback wrote:*   

> nvem ter o MINIMO de informação antes de se fazer deste tipo de afirmações... 
> 
> É possivel que possa vir a existir um mirror no IST mas neste momento népias.

 

o IP é do IST , basta ir ver ao RIPE...

```

inetnum:      193.136.94.0 - 193.136.95.255

netname:      IT-COIMBRA-1

descr:        Instituto de Telecomunicacoes

descr:        Instituto Superior Tecnico

descr:        Av. Rovisco Pais

descr:        1096  Lisboa Codex

country:      PT
```

como aliás todos os 193.136.*

Já achas que isto é o mínimo de informacao...?

----------

## RoadRunner

Lá que o IP seja propriedade do IST, isso não significa que o servidor fique no IST como tu disseste:

 *TAF wrote:*   

> Ja agora, não contem a ninguém, mas o tal servidor de coimbra é na verdade em Lisboa , mas precisamente no Instituto Superior Técnico.

 

O traceroute vem dar a coimbra, ao Pólo 2 da Universidade de Coimbra através das linhas da fccn.

O IP na ripe apenas te dá a informação do proprietário. Se houvesse cabo suficientemente grande, eu podia esticar um cado aqui de minha casa até espanha e quando fizesses um whois á ripe dizia que estava em Portugal.

 *TAF wrote:*   

> como aliás todos os 193.136.* 

 

Falso. Como todos os ip's 193.136.94.* e 193.146.95.* Experimenta por exemplo o 193.136.1.1 e vais ver que vai parar á FCCN, ou o 193.136.100.1 que vai ter á UTL. 

Não é querer estar a criar conflitos, aliás não me leves assim, apenas estou a corrigir dados que não estão correctos. Não me interpretes mal nem me leves a mal.

No fundo a localização não é muito relevante, apenas em questões de velocidade. A linha é da FCCN, por isso tem muita congestão para o exterior em horas normais. á noite até fica porreira. Durante o dia, da UC até se obtem umas velocidades porreiras  :Wink: 

----------

## darktux

Eu só ouço dizer mal da linha da UC   :Twisted Evil: 

Esqueçam lá esse debate sobre a localização, e fiquem-se pelo tópico..   :Wink: 

----------

## davidsb

Pessoal, eu proponha que a malta do gentoo-pt, elaborasse um mail todo xpto onde se pedisse um mirror de gento tanto de distfiles && rsync.

Falava-se do gentoo, da fácil actualização, podia-se também recolher uma lista das empresas que utilizem gentoo, etc.

Estão a ver a ideia?

Não me meto a fazer isso sozinho, pois nao estou dentro das políticas de empresa, e tive muitas más notas a português.

Alguém alinha?

----------

## RoadRunner

Não é fácil propor um mirror de rsync a empresas, principalmente por causa das firewalls. Eu sinceramente o rsync nem me chateia muito, saca em média 1 ou 2 megas, por isso não me chateia. As distfiles é que dava muito jeito. Andamos a ver se convencemos a malta na UC a por um, mas tá complicado.  Em principio vou conseguir por um mirror de distfiles numa máquina dentro da UC, pois ainda não sei como vai ser o acesso ao exterior, vamos ver.

Se quiserem avançar com a carta, contem comigo =)

----------

## davidsb

Falei com pessoal no #gentoo-pt acerca de um mirror e chegamos a uma conclusao:

Pedir a uma empresa que faca um mirror de gentoo eh mt complicado, dai partimos para a ideia de escrever uma carta em nome de uma associacao/nucleo sem fins lucrativos e que tenha capacidade de aguentar nas suas maquinas um mirror de gentoo. 

De seguida enviava-se cartas a varias empresas em nome dessa associacao/nucleo, pedindo a doacao de um disco rigio. Essa associacao/nucelo teria que passar um recibo para comprovar que a empresa lhes prestou um servico de doacao, as empresas tem vantagens com isto para os impostos.

De seguida, e caso se consegui-se o tal disco rigido, a associacao/nucleo responsabilizava-se por manter e gerir o mirro de gentoo, tanto de distfiles como de rsync.

Eh a minha proposta.

Alguem conhece associacoes/nucleos sem fins lucrativos com capacidade de gerir um mirror de gentoo?

Passem palavra.

Sugestoes e criticas sao bem-vindas.

----------

## RoadRunner

A mnha opinião é a seguinte:

Pedir um mirror rsync a uma empresa é delicado, pois será necessário ter a porta rsync aberta na forewall. pouco provável.

Pedir um patrocinio de um disco é interessante, mas tem um problema. Neste momento o mirror completo são 27 gigas, sendo 13 das distfiles. Ora como existe sempre possibilidade de aumentar de tamanho, o mínimo seria um disco de 40Gb. Por experiência própria, está muito complicado pedir patrocinios a empresas. Estou envolvido na organização de um encontro na ára das novas tecnologias e nem imaginam as dificuldades.

A solução a curto prazo que foi discutida era a compra de um disco pela comunidade. Foi iniciado um post sobre isso. comentem lá.

----------

## greyfox

Em vez de se fazer uma vaquinha podiamos pedir a quem tem discos para os arranjar, o unico prob é que n sei se podemos por uns 20 ou 40 discos todos no mm PC...Mas acho que a soluçao da vaquinha tambem é boa, pedimos a toda a comunidade portuguesa que meta numa conta e compramos um disco(se alguem tiver amigos que façam descontos ainda melhor!).

PS- Nunca usei gentoo mas quero exprimentar!

----------

## m3thos

afinal.. quantos mirrors temos a funcionar?

Inside info, o ist está a preparar-se para reformular o ftp/criar um novo e vai fazer mirror de gentoo.. ..agora.. não vos posso dar datas!

digam lá esse ip do tal server que estaria dentro do ISt, que eu faço umas magias e vejo onde é que isso tá!

 :Very Happy: 

bem.. no ist a user base de gentoo.. tá GRAAAAANDE

----------

## humpback

m3thos: O tal suposto mirror no ist é o ftp.co.it.pt que qualquer pessoa com um traceroute consegue ver que esta na UC  :Smile: 

Por qualquer maradisse nos bases de dados do RIPE (que estao MUITO bem organizadas) um query ao ip diz que o dono da classe é o IST.

Mas alguem que diz que qq ip 193.136 e 193.137 é no IST percebe MUITO de contas ...... Bem vistas as coisas o IST tem la varias dezenas de milhares de maquinas  :Smile: 

----------

## m3thos

é assim.. o traceroute não desmente nada..

Nada te impede de teres um tunel transparente de uma box em coimbra para um server no ist.

A unica coisa que o traceroute te diz são as routing tables presentes e diz-te que "deveria" estar no campus da UC, agora.. ainda hei de ver melhor.. mas axo que é possivel teres um forward de um server pra outro.. e o traceroute não topar...

Mas topar-se ia pelo tempo de round-trip do pacote...

anyway, seja como fôr, certo é que mesmo de dentro do ist qualquer pacote para esse ftp sai da rede local, vai à fccn e entra no campus da UC para ir ter com a máquina.

conclusão, o server está mesmo no campus da UC.

 ping -s ftp.co.it.pt 10

PING ftp.co.it.pt: 10 data bytes

18 bytes from ftp.co.it.pt (193.136.94.99): icmp_seq=0. time=110. ms

18 bytes from ftp.co.it.pt (193.136.94.99): icmp_seq=1. time=97. ms

18 bytes from ftp.co.it.pt (193.136.94.99): icmp_seq=2. time=266. ms

18 bytes from ftp.co.it.pt (193.136.94.99): icmp_seq=3. time=181. ms

18 bytes from ftp.co.it.pt (193.136.94.99): icmp_seq=4. time=124. ms

18 bytes from ftp.co.it.pt (193.136.94.99): icmp_seq=5. time=175. ms

18 bytes from ftp.co.it.pt (193.136.94.99): icmp_seq=6. time=237. ms

^C

----ftp.co.it.pt PING Statistics----

7 packets transmitted, 7 packets received, 0% packet loss

round-trip (ms)  min/avg/max = 97/170/266

 ping -s 193.136.203.134

PING 193.136.203.134: 56 data bytes

64 bytes from gtit-PoloII.uc.pt (193.136.203.134): icmp_seq=0. time=157. ms

64 bytes from gtit-PoloII.uc.pt (193.136.203.134): icmp_seq=1. time=213. ms

64 bytes from gtit-PoloII.uc.pt (193.136.203.134): icmp_seq=2. time=177. ms

64 bytes from gtit-PoloII.uc.pt (193.136.203.134): icmp_seq=3. time=138. ms

64 bytes from gtit-PoloII.uc.pt (193.136.203.134): icmp_seq=4. time=101. ms

64 bytes from gtit-PoloII.uc.pt (193.136.203.134): icmp_seq=5. time=119. ms

64 bytes from gtit-PoloII.uc.pt (193.136.203.134): icmp_seq=6. time=68. ms

64 bytes from gtit-PoloII.uc.pt (193.136.203.134): icmp_seq=7. time=106. ms

64 bytes from gtit-PoloII.uc.pt (193.136.203.134): icmp_seq=8. time=82. ms

^C

----193.136.203.134 PING Statistics----

9 packets transmitted, 9 packets received, 0% packet loss

round-trip (ms)  min/avg/max = 68/129/213

gtit-poloII.uc.pt é o gate way que faz interface com o ftp server...

que tem um ip meio estranho.. para um gateway... :-p

para terminar.. um dig ...

 dig ftp.co.it.pt

; <<>> DiG 8.2 <<>> ftp.co.it.pt

;; res options: init recurs defnam dnsrch

;; got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 4

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 7, ADDITIONAL: 7

;; QUERY SECTION:

;;      ftp.co.it.pt, type = A, class = IN

;; ANSWER SECTION:

ftp.co.it.pt.           23h50m8s IN A   193.136.94.99

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

co.it.pt.               23h50m8s IN NS  thor.dee.uc.pt.

co.it.pt.               23h50m8s IN NS  argos.ci.uc.pt.

co.it.pt.               23h50m8s IN NS  dragao.co.it.pt.

co.it.pt.               23h50m8s IN NS  master.co.it.pt.

co.it.pt.               23h50m8s IN NS  mirror.co.it.pt.

co.it.pt.               23h50m8s IN NS  ns.dns.pt.

co.it.pt.               23h50m8s IN NS  dns.dei.uc.pt.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

ns.dns.pt.              2h11m31s IN A   193.136.0.1

dns.dei.uc.pt.          15h2m41s IN A   193.137.203.225

thor.dee.uc.pt.         21m31s IN A     193.136.238.211

argos.ci.uc.pt.         1h16m20s IN A   193.136.200.38

dragao.co.it.pt.        23h50m8s IN A   193.136.94.101

master.co.it.pt.        23h50m8s IN A   193.136.94.122

mirror.co.it.pt.        23h50m8s IN A   193.136.94.123

;; Total query time: 4 msec

;; FROM: erm to SERVER: default -- 193.136.1.2

;; WHEN: Tue Jan 28 14:28:29 2003

;; MSG SIZE  sent: 30  rcvd: 313

espero que isto desvaneça qualquer tipo de dúvidas.. heehehe

----------

## TAF

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Bem vistas as coisas o IST tem la varias dezenas de milhares de maquinas 

 

Que tem...

[private joke]

M3thos, até aqui... realmente...

[/private joke]

----------

## sena

 *m3thos wrote:*   

> bem.. no ist a user base de gentoo.. tá GRAAAAANDE

 

É preciso é não ficar anónima...

Eu estou no Polo do TagusPark e não ouvi falar de ninguém que usasse Gentoo, sem ser eu e o Bug- (tb aqui do Tagus)...

Cumps,

Joao Ribeiro

----------

## m3thos

ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt

Novo mirror nacional de gentoo.. 

sena: forum.rnl.ist.utl.pt .. forum da rnl.. tens lá um forum bacano :-p

sena: no registo.. dá o mail do mega.. e espera que recebas um email com instrucções e password..

sena, aqui na alameda, na leic somos:

eu (m3thos, miguel)

eddie

sodki

taf

rui

rienko

filipe

 e isto é apenas o que eu encontrei no forum.. podem haver + bacanos que não vão ao forum.... tudo com gentoo...

----------

## humpback

Para ver se encerramos isto dos mirrors, todas estas linhas podem ser colocadas no make.conf, coloquem primeiro os que sejam mais rapidos para voces.

http://mirror.co.it.pt/files/pub/gentoo/

Mirror em Coimbra (UC), algo desactualizado (falta de disco) e apenas de distfiles.

http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/Linux/gentoo/

Mirror em Coimbra (UC), esta neste momento a actualizar, deve estar pronto dentro de um dia ou dois (apenas distfiles e o live CD generico para x86,ppc,sparc)

http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/

Mirror em Lisboa (IST), mirror completo.

http://gentoo.felisberto.net/

Mirror em Lisboa (o dominio é meu, o mirror é do PT_LAmb), mirror lento, colocar este em ultimo lugar antes do ibiblio  :Smile: 

Para o portage:

rsync://rsync.felisberto.net/gentoo-portage

É lento, por isso não abusar dos emerge rsync..... Mas é nacional para quem se lamoriava que não instalava porque era muito trafego internacional. Neste momento isto são duas maquinas na netcabo, uma do PT_LAmb e outra minha.

Vou fechar esta thread ate novas noticias (se alguem achar que deve ser reaberta por favor que me mande uma PM que eu reabro).

----------

